# Friday Watch!



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, It's 1am on Friday morning here so looks like I get to start this one! Just for fun, lets make this "show us ya divers" day.

Here's my one and only diver:










(Orient CEM6500 "Blue Mako")


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

We work on GMT in these here parts ..................... if you want to be first, you're going to have to stay up late


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah.. and your watch says Wednesday anyway :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

catflem said:


> We work on GMT in these here parts ..................... if you want to be first, you're going to have to stay up late





PhilM said:


> Yeah.. and your watch says Wednesday anyway :tongue2:


Yeah...and it can't be divers. :tongue2:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Ok, It's 1am on Friday morning here so looks like I get to start this one! Just for fun, lets make this "show us ya divers" day.
> 
> Here's my one and only diver:


Yeah, so keep it for the Orient Express :tease:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah! ...... :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wot they said. :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:tongue2: ner ner


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This has the potential for being the longest Friday thread with only one watch h34r: :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

HAHA


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I feel the need to join in....perhaps we can keep it going until the *real* Friday comes along...

Not the pretend one they have elsewhere...

Oh...and Yeah!! :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

My favorite diver...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its going down hill already!...i like it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Double yeah!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

One of my fav divers. h34r:










Jaques Woofsteau. :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

minkle said:


>


Is that a picture book :blink: if it is can you post some more please h34r:


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> One of my fav divers. h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

minkle said:


>


"Diane knew how to satisfy a woman's every need." What, she knew how to take garbage out to the bin, fix things around the house and listen to endless prattle about her day?  I guess that's better than I could manage. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This is a hell of a thread 

Nothing to do with Friday mind you but who cares. Great pictures.

So who's going to start the Friday thread on Friday :huh:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I bet you wish you hadn't bothered DPM :tongue2:

My Friday Diver...










The Jap version of a Diver:

Bikini Clad Girls Diving


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> I bet you wish you hadn't bothered DPM :tongue2:
> 
> My Friday Diver...
> 
> ...


 :drool:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> My Friday Diver...


Show us the rest of the week please


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry! h34r:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Seems like I've trodden on a few toes by starting this thread, I didn't realise it's only Friday when it's Friday in the UK - how stupid of me to think otherwise!

Apologies to all.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

DMP said:


> Seems like I've trodden on a few toes by starting this thread, I didn't realise it's only Friday when it's Friday in the UK - how stupid of me to think otherwise!
> 
> Apologies to all.


We're just pull'in yer leg! :rltb:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

DMP said:


> Seems like I've trodden on a few toes by starting this thread, I didn't realise it's only Friday when it's Friday in the UK - how stupid of me to think otherwise!
> 
> Apologies to all.


Surely this better than seeing a load of old Omega diver lookalikes :tongue2:

I've enjoyed this thread anyway - so salute you :notworthy:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

DMP said:


> Seems like I've trodden on a few toes by starting this thread, I didn't realise it's only Friday when it's Friday in the UK - how stupid of me to think otherwise!
> 
> Apologies to all.


dont appologise ,i think it will carry on through now though because whoever starts a new friday thread is going to look most foolish now and you went to so much trouble .

jason.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like I've trodden on a few toes by starting this thread, I didn't realise it's only Friday when it's Friday in the UK - how stupid of me to think otherwise!
> ...


No, it was presumptuous of me to think of this forum as a global community where it didn't matter what time zone you happened to live in. I shall duly crawl back under the colonial rock from whence I came. :sadwalk:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that orient looks cool........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

DMP said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > DMP said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

This forum is a global community but GMT is GMT 

It's Friday now so here's my diver :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> This forum is a global community but GMT is GMT
> 
> It's Friday now so here's my diver :lol:


actually it isn't according to GMT. It's an hour behind BST remember :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toshi said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > This forum is a global community but GMT is GMT
> ...


There is always one to point out your failings and make you look an arse

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Alrighty then...let's get on with it, shall we? 

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*










Here's hoping y'all have a fantabulous Friday...wherever you are. :cheers:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

DMP said:


> No, it was presumptuous of me to think of this forum as a global community where it didn't matter what time zone you happened to live in. I shall duly crawl back under the colonial rock from whence I came. :sadwalk:


As someone who lives in another timezone too I must say I'm a little disappointed by the comments, happened to me several times too but I never get discouraged.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Today this old precious is in my pocket:



















A chronograph pocket watch with a patented minute counter by Adolphe Lugrin (CH-359, january 1889).

Andreas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

SINN U1 for me










Paul


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Christopher Ward Malvern Aviator automatic today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Woke up wearing this diver today:










Will probably keep it on while doing some work around the house, but then switch to this later:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

DMP said:


> No, it was presumptuous of me to think of this forum as a global community where it didn't matter what time zone you happened to live in. I shall duly crawl back under the colonial rock from whence I came. :sadwalk:


Colonial Rocks :lol:

RLT'ing it this fine Friday


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Well was wearing the vixa but seeing that it's a diver theme will swap over to this.

Robert Poseidon 300m , I prefer the Sea Dweller look so i removed the Cyclops.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wearing my SHOM today, but with a change I've been thinking about making for a while

The watch before










and after buying a set of NOS SM120 hands and having them fitted


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still with this really but I'm sure I'll change later 










BTW: DMP get posting it was just friendly banter amongst WIS :friends:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this today.



















jason.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Still loving this:










Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I like the new hands Rich... but then I liked the old ones too. It's just a really nice watch either way.

I love that U1 Paul. I will get hold of one sometime.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Griff said:


>


Nice to see something a bit different from the usual supects. I like these TAG's


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today on a remarkably sunny day in Bristol. I also have a half day, which is a bonus!

Omega Speedmaster Mark II from 1969 (I must take some of my own pictures!)










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Battered (& deep fried ) Orient for me today 

Hope you all have a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

:rltb: I wear the '69 today :lol: . A real masterpiece from Bridlington.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Silver Samurai today:










Cheers


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Half day for me too  - off to summy Bromsgrove today then to watch THE mighty Reds from the Spine Kop batter Wigan tomorrow so will be wearing this my all time #1 

*Omega Seamaster 300 Cal. 550 movement from 1965*










Cheers S


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DMP said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > DMP said:
> ...


:lol: I didn't realise colonials were so sensitive  thinking about it though someone in Melbourne posting a Friday thread at 1am local time means that our Seattle members have a Friday thread at 5am on Thursday morning! At the risk of being accused of being Anglo-centric I think GMT is a good compromise given we are a true global community!

And I am wearing a diver


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Wearing my SHOM today, but with a change I've been thinking about making for a while
> 
> The watch before
> 
> ...


ThatÂ´s a great improvement


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Omega Seamaster 300 Cal. 550 movement from 1965
> 
> Cheers S


I meant Cal 552 of course! :nerd:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

IÂ´m wearing my Atlas (click and pic get bigger)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m trying to update my gallery so this photo is fresh today 

*RLT-P.XIIV, ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made in 02/06.*










BTW I occasionally post elsewhere & when on nights sometimes start one of their `wot u wearing today` threads, now most of the members seem to be based in the American Colonies & it does confuse `em


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


>


Very nice Griff, one of the very few Tags I`ve seen that I like :thumbsup:



pauluspaolo said:


> Battered (& deep fried  ) Orient for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another nice one, if you ever feel the urge to flip :wink2:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm wearing a rare blue dial Marcello Nettuno from our friend in Sweden, Hans:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Sharing my hangover with me ..










A few hours left at work, then it's party time again! A works outing sailing around the Stockholm archipelago ..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now this..........Vostok Amphibia Radio Room, 17 jewel manual, 200M, all st steel case


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

VinceR said:


> Sharing my hangover with me ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you afford to party in Stockholm, the last time I was there it was about 10 quid for Jack and Coke :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My usual.










Later,

William


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> How can you afford to party in Stockholm, the last time I was there it was about 10 quid for Jack and Coke :lol:


Granted it is expensive, although I just drink beer (around a fiver a pint) - but last nights consumption of 14+ pints did cost me a few quid for sure! One still has to party, besides a good friend was over from Kula Lumpa .. and those Muslims sure know how to drink!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Back to the older Seiko for me, have been wearing this for most of the week and after setting it on Sunday I'm really impressed with the time keeping.









It's only loosing around 3-4 seconds a day :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Back to the older Seiko for me, have been wearing this for most of the week and after setting it on Sunday I'm really impressed with the time keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that, my 6105 is one of the best time keeping autos I own (looks very cool, too)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me so far today










HAGWA

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Anonimo Dino Zei San Marco


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

This until I get home, then who knows

David


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be the Caribbean GMT today.

Alasdair


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

No surprises here, still wearing this...


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Planet Ocean 45.5 today.. sorry no pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

My newest arrival and on the wrist for the last 3 days (Jon, in case you read this, that was the watch for which the Omega Mesh was for  ):










all the best

Jan


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful !! What is the build quality of MIIK watches like?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Beautiful !! What is the build quality of MIIK watches like?


Thank You! Well, owning it only for 3 days my impression so far is very good! About +2sec. fast per day, case is really solid, lume is very good, well build overall, so IMHO it is def. worth the money.

all the best

Jan


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

JSAR for me today










Jon


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wore this for work....










Have now swapped to this for the rest of the day.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still wearing the Speedy:


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Last weeks new arrival.

I'm still wearing it in with its brand new Zulu. Very pleased!!


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Divex Offshaw 500m.










But will swap to the Om later on


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotta be this bad boy


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Wearing this again today before I flip it!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally managed to get the addiction with Seiko's that I've had all week out my system, so now wearing this


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not wearing a diver today (Sinn 856 instead), so I guess that rules me out. I did have this on the other day though


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Found this one I had forgotten about!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Been wearing this Galco today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

JHM said:


> My newest arrival and on the wrist for the last 3 days (Jon, in case you read this, that was the watch for which the Omega Mesh was for  ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning.

I'm really taken by the latest BP FF and this may be an affordable alternative. Might have to do some research ...

This one for me today:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> Found this one I had forgotten about!


Very nice Alan :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> wearing this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Autozilla for me I've not took it off for a couple of weeks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this today......


 :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing the new arrival on the right










It's a great time keeper gaining about 1/2 a second a day


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed to this new arrival

Aquastar Geneve:










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before going to work at 1PM...

*Shanghai, ZSH 19 Jewels *(made by the Shanghai Watch Factory China)










*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










The photo`s were taken prior to my leaving home & I found out that Caroline had taken some shots of me at the same time,

including these two







:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to these before going to work at 1PM...
> 
> *Shanghai, ZSH 19 Jewels *(made by the Shanghai Watch Factory China)
> 
> ...


It is a good thing that you have both of those shots posted. The second one could be misinterpreted as you taking a picture of something other than your watch. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pictures Caroline :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just to settle your concerns William 



Ruddy camera makers don`t make it easy to take photos left handed 

Phil,Caroline says thanks


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just to settle your concerns William
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there you go. :lol: I know what you are saying about lefthanded shooting, this Fuji of mine is awful.


















Later,

William


----------

